# Gold eVic VTC mini



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

I am specifically looking for a gold VTC mini, does anyone have?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/3/16)

We have them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Would look good with subtank bellcap and gold gclapton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Too much bling for me though lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

Yeah that should look good! Luckily its for the girlfriend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Its def gonna be eye candy setup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Its def gonna be eye candy setup


Couldnt agree more! She is already using a subtank so I will maybe just do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Couldnt agree more! She is already using a subtank so I will maybe just do that


If you do plz post a photo quite curious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> If you do plz post a photo quite curious


Will definitely! Just have to check the finances first

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

